# Race Valeting - Shocking end of lease Correction Detail



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Today was a job for the father-in-law his 407 is due to go back to the lease company at the beginning of march and it was looking a bit sorry for itself.

The car has been in the bodyshop late last year due to a scrape down the passenger side and looks like they've given the car a nice swirl treatment :devil:

Anyway this was the car on arrival this morning @ 9am

Before




























Firstly the wheels were given a good soak in some megs wheel brightner, these were terrible and badly pitted with break dust and tar.

While the wheel brightner was soaking I went round and cleaned all the shuts with g101 and a swissvax style brush, the engine bay was soaked with some citrus-degreaser and then agitated with a selection of brushes then rinsed at low pressure.

Engine before:














































After:














































Next up was to try and tackle the wheels, the wheel brightner had worked pretty well, but still needed lots of glue/tar remover and also some fallout to try and clean the inners up.

Before:




























Afters:




























Next up was a pre-wash using some warm citrus degreaser spray on the lowers and left for a few mins to cut through the grime, then rinsed.

Next up was some foam using some apc mix, no photos as the foam is crap due to faulty lance, been cleaned out 3 times now and still not working right :devil: this was again left for a few mins and rinsed then a 2bm wash using a Z sponge and some Dodo born 2 be mild shampoo then rinsed using the DI Vessel.

Next up was to get rid of ALL this tar....... thsi was sprayed with tar remover and left to soak for 5 mins then wiped off, and re-washed.









































































Next up was claying usiong some sonus green, forget to get pics but was rather grim to say the least.

The car was then dried using my Race Valeting drying towels.

No out with the Makita and a red elite car care finishing pad and some megs 83/Menz FF combo which worked great.

Befores:























































50/50's














































Once all the correcting was done, the car was then IPA'd and then LP lite applied via foam applicator, this was then followed up using some fk1000 for some durability, this was applied via a sponge applicator to 3 panels then buffed and repeated.

Then all the trim were treated with black wow, im loving this products, tiny bottle but goes miles....

The arches and tyres were then dressed, then the windows cleaned using rainx foam cleaner and the rainx rain repellant applied.

Ended up looking like this:






















































































































shots under the brinkmann:














































Total time was 8 hrs today and tomorrow is the full interior detail and leather clean/feed.

Today was tackling the interior, fully hoovered and carpets spot cleaned using bio brisk and g101, all plastics cleaned and dressed and then the leather fully cleaned using a elite car care leather brush and some g101 then conditioned using some sonus leather conditioner.

Befores:




































































































Afters:














































I then gave the car another coat of fk1000 and buffed.

Then time to see what the wax beads like as I was popping my cherry with the fk1000 after all the great reviews i've heard about it.




























The rainx doing its job too:










My thoughts on the fk1000 were great, such a nice easy wax to apply and remove and give a nice glossy finish and beads up well too, Just a pitty I won't be able to test the durability on this car as its going back in 2 weeks.

10/10 for FVM

Thanks for looking all comments welcome as usual.

Paul​


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Paul:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work, good to see fk1000p being used again


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice Job, I can;t believe you done all that work for a car thats only going to go back to a lease company. Surely you're doing them a favour rather than your father in-law.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Well done Paul great job :thumb:

are you using tardis for your t&g remover also I've probably asked you before what you dressing the tyres with

Jack


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

mteam said:


> Well done Paul great job :thumb:
> 
> are you using tardis for your t&g remover also I've probably asked you before what you dressing the tyres with
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack

Yeah tardis g/t remover its great, and the tyres were dressed using some old dressing I had, can't remember the name might of been an old carchem 5 ltr dressing.

Paul



natjag said:


> Nice Job, I can;t believe you done all that work for a car thats only going to go back to a lease company. Surely you're doing them a favour rather than your father in-law.


Thanks, the lease companies are a right pain with the condition of cars, I one knew someone that had an x5 and when he handed it back he got charged 1k because of the condition which in my eye is fair.

Because your only borrowing the car in therory and not owning it so they can charge through the nose to people that can't look after their cars.

Paul


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks nice! Bang on identical to my fathers 407.

Nice work in the bonnet!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely correction, miles better :thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work there, i hope you get to do correction on that Prelude you're doing, next week is it?
Also, wave the 1000p under his nose too, i like that stuff


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

MaDMaXX said:


> Nice work there, i hope you get to do correction on that Prelude you're doing, next week is it?
> Also, wave the 1000p under his nose too, i like that stuff


Hi,

Kel is having the prelude re-booked for march sometime as he wants to get some rust sorted out first.

Its booked in for a protection but i'll see whats its like on arrival.

Cheers Paul


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> 50/50's
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol it looks like you've sectioned off the pannels with a stanley knife drawn along a ruler for these 50:50 shots. :lol:

i take it u didn't really?​


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahh bugger, i'll have to poke him and see where it's at then.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

HalfordsShopper said:


> lol it looks like you've sectioned off the pannels with a stanley knife drawn along a ruler for these 50:50 shots. :lol:
> 
> i take it u didn't really?


lol, its the glue residue from the 3m tape. :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great transformation Paul :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

lovely job so far, how did you let the father-in-laws car get in that state in the first place.:thumb:

Looking forward to the interior installment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

ALANSHR said:


> lovely job so far, how did you let the father-in-laws car get in that state in the first place.:thumb:
> 
> Looking forward to the interior installment.


The bodyshop caused most of the marks on the car and the mother-in-law's washing techniques, I very rarely clean the car. :doublesho

I've already told that once he gets the black Saab 9-3 Im giving it some care and lots of protection to start with.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Just about to go and start on the interior detail, pics will be added later.

Paul


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Paul...


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great improvement Paul.

Tidy up for the after pics eh


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice job so far!


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Good transformation Paul.

He won't want to give it back!


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent detailing Paul....:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Great work Paul, good to see our Coolfoam pads are achieving the required results! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

:devil:Suspect that one kept you out of trouble Paul 

Nice correction :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> Great work Paul, good to see our Coolfoam pads are achieving the required results! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


There great pads Alex, just wish I had tried them earlier.

Paul :thumb:


----------



## ijaen (Oct 10, 2008)

Amazing job...I hope it helps with the end-of-lease process.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

New pics of interior now added.

Thanks for all the comments chaps.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Great job Paul.

Nice enough looking motor when it's had the business done...


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, such am improvement


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there Paul - looks better than new :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

The father-in-law picked it up earlier this evening and couldn't believe it was the same car.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Must say very impressed with the fk1000 it still looks amazing as is beading lovely too.

I think this is going in my most used LSP cases.

Paul


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice one looks great


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one.


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

That blue cylinder in the background, do you use that for softened water?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

john said:


> That blue cylinder in the background, do you use that for softened water?


Hi

Yes its a DI Vessel and use as a water softner.

Paul


----------

